# ARE STEROIDS ILLEGAL IN TH UK??



## tutfoster (Mar 17, 2012)

been having an argument with someone, and i thought they were only illegal to use in sports as a performance enhancer

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

They are not illegal for personal use, only if you are selling/distributing


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

if i recall rightly fine to buy and own illegal to sell

i dont think there illegal in sport as in you will face court but just obvious ban


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

tutfoster said:


> been having an argument with someone, and i thought they were only illegal to use in sports as a performance enhancer
> 
> any help would be appreciated


Yes they are illegal in sports for that purpose,

It is illegal to sell them

It is legal to have pharma grade for personal use !

It is illegal to have ugl in any form .


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Grey area really. Generally they aren't illegal to possess, just to sell. Although I have read about one person being charged for possession... but I'd guess the old bill had a greater grievance with him. There are technicalities they can pick up on depending on whether they are pharma or ugl I think. As far as possession and import for personal use goes, you are generally ok. They aren't even illegal in sport as far as the law is concerned... just shaine the rules of most sport.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

No but are Prescription medication!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Not illegal to posses, not illegal in sport just frowned upon & gets you thrown out for cheating ... not illegal to import, just illegal to sell... and that is the word of a british customs officer ....I.E. ME !!!!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Not illegal to posses, not illegal in sport just frowned upon & gets you thrown out for cheating ... not illegal to import, just illegal to sell... and that is the word of a british customs officer ....I.E. ME !!!!


What port you work at lol !!!

But is there a limit ?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

don1 said:


> What port you work at lol !!!
> 
> But is there a limit ?


That's UKBA who do the ports & Airports my friend .... I work inland just a desk job imports & exports.

As far as i am aware there is no set limit to what you can posses or import it comes down to quantity and the officer processing your import entry who in their opnion decides if it's a commercial quantity of not...

Some compounds can have dual use so they may inadvertendly need a BIS licence or Home office drugs licence but that's rare....

My advice don't try bringing in stupid quantities at once ! Just small amounts on a semi regular basis...

And as for the sport side i used to run for GB in my teens some guys i knew used gear i did not wish i had now i'd of made it and have the ££££... It's just the governing bodies who outlaw the use of gear. They could make it ok tommorrow if they wanted but they don't so it forces the use of drugs in sport underground ...


----------

